# 6 days



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have 6 days left until my high school graduation. I'm ready for it to happen!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I wish I didn't have another year.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Enjoy it while you can. Everyone is always in a hurry to grow up until they do. Than they wish they were young again.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Blade said:


> I wish I didn't have another year.


 bet you will be talking about high school long after your out part of the reason I coach so I can still step up to the plate and hit the fast balls or drain the bottom out of the net on the hoops be a kid grow up and work your butt off later.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't worry that year will fly by I remember starting this year and it feels like it was just last week


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Enjoy it while you can. Everyone is always in a hurry to grow up until they do. Than they wish they were young again.





ghost0311/8541 said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I didn't have another year.
> ...


Ha, Doubt it. No sports, and just a few close friends and most of them just graduated. Strange as it may seem, I love my detassling summer work more than anything. Starting full time Millwright work this Friday and I'm sure I'll like that to. 
Only thing keeping me there is the welding program and the potential mti welding scholarship... and my senior prank.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

shew97 said:


> Don't worry that year will fly by I remember starting this year and it feels like it was just last week


Hopefully that's true because this year DRAGGED by.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

My junior year did also


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Today is day ZERO and it's 1 hour to graduation


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

shew97 said:


> Today is day ZERO and it's 1 hour to graduation


Enjoy the summer . Now you life begins .


----------

